# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatieprobleem!

## Anoniempje belgie

iK heb 2 maal deze maand last gehad van menstruatie, de eerste maal niet veel de tweede maal veel. En nu amper 4 dagen erna merk ik dat ik weeral mijn regels heb. Ik neem de pil NIET al meer dan een jaar. En sedert dien verschuiven mijn regels iedere maand van datum met resultaat een zeer onwisselvallige menstruatiecyclus. Ik maak mij zeer erg zorgen heeft iemand enig idee wat dit kan zijn? Help

----------


## dotito

Als je de pil niet neemt kan het gebeuren dat je onregelmatig menstrueert dat is nu eenmaal zo. Heb ik ook geregeld daar ik geen pil neem. Zorgen moet je je zeker niet maken daar is geen reden om. 

Beleefde groeten

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik sluit me helemaal aan bij Dotito.

Niet iedereen heeft een regelmatige cyclus, het kan zo zijn dat jij van jezelf al een onregelmatige cyclus hebt. Het kan ook zo zijn dat je lichaam nog steeds aan het wennen is door het stoppen van de pil. In ieder geval is er geen reden tot zorgen!

----------

